# Mom~Looking for a few answers - 1RNBR BMQ training



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

*Basically what I'd like to know is Where my son will be going to Boot Camp and for how long?*

I've been to the Goverment site many times, I've also spoken with men in the Army, recruiters and such. NO ONE can give us a straight answer on where or how long Boot Camp will be. I thought it would be a simple question, but I've gotten 7 different answers.  

We are in Fredericton, He wants to do Infantry. He has 4 yrs of Cadets under his belt.

Thank you to anyone that can give me some insight. I appreciate it. 


(Moderator edit to add detail to thread subject.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

Is he Regular Force, or Reserve?

Also, your searches will be more effective if you look for "Basic Training" or "Basic Military Qualification" or "BMQ".  Boot Camp is an American term.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

Today he is 15(will be 16 in Oct.).

His plans are next summer after he has his grade 10 credits and he will have reached the age requirement to join the Militia for 2 yrs while he finishes his last 3 yrs of Highschool, then joing Full Time Army.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

Thank you, so now we need responses from folks currently engaged in Reserve BMQ training to confirm the length of the current courses.

Also, can anyone confirm if 1 RNBR runs winter BMQ on Class "A" training, or are they conducting them at unit or brigade level full time in the summers?

For Sony33, some Reserve courses are run part time between September and May/June on a party-time basis (one week night per week, 1-2 weekends per month).  The frequency of training days/evenings will determine how long the course is from start date to graduation.  If the course is run full time in the summer it would be Mon-Fri full days for the same total number of training days.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Boot Camp is an American term.



Oh, Sorry.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2008)

Reserves, depends on local area.

Regular Forces could be at CFLRS St. Jean, CFB Gagetown or, CFB Borden.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Reserves, he will probably be trained at the armouries downtown.
> 
> Regular Forces could be at CFLRS St. Jean, CFB Gagetown or, CFB Borden.



The Armouries does Basic Training in F'ton?


----------



## CBH99 (27 May 2008)

I've been out of the military for a few years now, getting back in as we speak.....hopefully I can help clear some things up for you though.

The length of his BASIC MILITARY QUALIFICATION course (same as bootcamp, but we don't call it that) -- will depend on a variety of factors, primarily on whether or not he is going reserve or regular force.

Generally for the reserves, they have a fair number of options.  Many reserve units/brigades offer weekend BMQ courses -- the recruits show up on Friday evening, and are sent home on Sunday evening.  These generally run for 10 weekends -- 3 weekends on, 1 weekend off.  From his age, I'm assuming he will be joining a local Army Reserve unit.  If this is the case, and if he is very busy with school - he can also do his training fulltime during the summer.

Now after his BMQ course, he will be required to take something called a SOLDIER QUALIFICATION COURSE - commonly knows as an SQ course.  This is done after the BMQ course, and will teach him more soldier-related skills.  This is generally a similar length to the BMQ course, and often are run back-to-back with BMQ courses.

So to answer your question, I can't give you a specific answer - nor can anybody else at this point.  Where he will be going to do his BMQ/SQ courses will depend on whether he is going to do it on weekends, or fulltime during the summers.  This will also affect the length of the course.

To get a firm answer, your best bet is to go through the recruiting process.  Once the recruiting process is finished, he will be enrolled in a BMQ course, and the exact information as to where/when/how long the course will be, will be given to you once he's enrolled in the course.

Clear as mud??  Hope that helps!


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper, unless you can confirm what 1RNBR has been doing, extra conjecture isn't helping.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

EVERYONE, please follow the conversation:
*
RESERVE TRAINING
1 RNBR
FREDERICTON*

Now seeking confirmation of 1RNBR BMQ training approaches and current course length. Please do not confuse the thread with unnecessary details not based on the above facts which have been provided.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

CBH99:

Thank You.

As he will be qualified to joing the Reserves as of grade 10 Graduation next June. He will want to enroll in the full time summer Basic Training. Is that also at the Armouries?


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

Mr. O'Leary, I'm sorry. What is 1 RNBR?


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

Sony33 said:
			
		

> Mr. O'Leary, I'm sorry. What is 1 RNBR?



1st Battalion, Royal New Brunswick Regiment, the infantry unit in Fredericton.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2008)

Fixed Michael.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> 1st Battalion, Royal New Brunswick Regiment, the infantry unit in Fredericton.



DUH. Thank You.


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> EVERYONE, please follow the conversation:
> *
> RESERVE TRAINING
> 1 RNBR
> ...



I'll fire off an email tomorrow to enquire an answer/details direct from the source at 1 RNBR. 

Vern


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

Thanks Vern.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

Thank You Vern. I appreciate everyones help.
Just to confirm. I'm inquiring about SUMMER Basic Training.


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Sony33 said:
			
		

> Thank You Vern. I appreciate everyones help.
> Just to confirm. I'm inquiring about SUMMER Basic Training.



Next summer of 2009?

Or this summer?


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

2009


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Sony33 said:
			
		

> 2009



I'll see what I can find out for you then.

Although, the CF tries to make it a habit of changing things - especially when given a full year to do so.  

What is current info now on course location/length may not be applicable come summer '09.


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can find out for you then.
> 
> Although, the CF tries to make it a habit of changing things - especially when given a full year to do so.
> 
> What is current info now on course location/length may not be applicable come summer '09.



Understood


----------



## RCDtpr (27 May 2008)

If he is going 1RNBR and would expect to be loaded on a summer course.....this is total speculation but I would think he'd be doing his basic and DP1 in gagetown.  Again, like i said that is just speculation.  But gagetown becomes a haven for reserves over the summer, and with his unit based out of Freddy, seems like the logical place to go for them.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2008)

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> If he is going 1RNBR and would expect to be loaded on a summer course.....*this is total speculation* but I would think he'd be doing his basic and DP1 in gagetown.  Again, like i said *that is just speculation*.  But gagetown becomes a haven for reserves over the summer, and with his unit based out of Freddy, seems like the logical place to go for them.



Did you have some trouble interpreting the parts of the thread that tried to keep it on track seeking facts and not speculation?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll fire off an email tomorrow to enquire an answer/details direct from the source at 1 RNBR.
> 
> Vern



If you don't/can't get an answer from Bn, I can probably give you the name of the WO(s) that used to be in the G3 IT shop at 37 CBG HQ...or at the very least, the MWO and WO at 36 CBG HQ G3 who know the folks in those billets now at 37.


----------



## Sony33 (28 May 2008)

"Earn high school credits through a Reserve Co-op program.  You will take high school credit courses for half the day and military training the other half."

Does anyone know where I can find more info about this Reserve Co-op program?


----------



## Rigs (28 May 2008)

I can tell you not every area offers a Co-op program - some are successful, some are not. The Brigade Recruiting Group could help with that - The BRG.  I am sure Vern will be back with the answers you are looking for - he's very good at this


----------



## Sony33 (28 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> he's very good at this



Thank You.

PS: I thought Vern was a woman....


----------



## Harris (28 May 2008)

Sony33 said:
			
		

> Thank You.
> 
> PS: I thought Vern was a woman....



*S*he is.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 May 2008)

AFAIK the only place I've heard of BMQ CO-OP is in Ontario. But I'm sure Vern will give you a more concrete answer.


----------



## toughenough (28 May 2008)

If it is available in the area, co-op is a fantastic way to go. He will spend a half day doing (paid) army stuff, and the other half of the day doing his english and math courses. He'll come out of the semester with BMQ and SQ under his belt, and will hit the ground running for DP1 over the summer.

Also, a (reserve) summer BMQ and SQ course typically take a month each (maybe 3.5-4.5 weeks depending on weekends off, etc). It's very common for a young soldier, like your son, to go away for July and August, and come home with both courses completed. The issue, is that his DP1 Infantry course (to qualify him in his trade) will take an additional month. He will be stuck waiting until the following summer to get loaded on that course.

If it is available, by taking a fall/winter part time BMQ course, he would then free himself to do SQ/DP1 in the summer, and come home a full qualified private.
If it's not available, he will have to wait out for the entire year to get his qualification (some units will let SQ qualified soldiers train with the unit, others won't, I cannot comment on his specific one).

It's just something to keep in the back of your head, to fast track his progress.


----------



## Sony33 (28 May 2008)

Just found out that program is not East of Ontario. Too bad sounds like it could be a great opportunity.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> AFAIK the only place I've heard of BMQ CO-OP is in Ontario. But I'm sure Vern will give you a more concrete answer.



I know for sure it has been done in 36 CBG, can't confirm it still is, but it _was_.


----------



## Rigs (29 May 2008)

Well then, SHE is very good at this - 

 ;D


----------

